# Smokey Eye, maybe too smokey ;)



## Jennifer Mcfly (Sep 8, 2005)

here was my one and only attemp at a smokey eye. I just got back from MAC and got a quad with Vex, Club, Beauty Marked & Shale and thought they looked perfect for my first real smokey eye so i used them ALL!!!
so, i think it came out a little tooooo smokey but hey, it was my first attempt. it seriously took me f-o-r-e-v-e-r to do it!!!

oh yeah, i also have on Spite lipglass 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





any tips would be nice pleeease!!!
thanks lovelies!!! XOXO


----------



## user4 (Sep 8, 2005)

Tres Sexy... I Love Smokey Eye... I Could Never Pull The Color That High Up Though... Im Not That Balsy... Lol I Love How U Blended The Outter Corners... And I'll Give U Ur Feedback Soon Soon Soon... Ok Girly!!! I'm Trying To ThinK Of The Most Perfectilicious Words To Say About U Being So Damn Sweet!!!


----------



## fabulouscazza (Sep 8, 2005)

You know what?  I really like it!  Great if you are going somewhere really formal.  Well done for your first attempt at a smokey eye!  I love smokey eyes - I do them on myself all the time, with dark or bright colours!  

Anyways, good work!


----------



## jess98765 (Sep 8, 2005)

wow girl, you rock it!! this is so not too smoky.  i love it!!  you are so pretty too...


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Sep 8, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sxychika1014* 
_Tres Sexy... I Love Smokey Eye... I Could Never Pull The Color That High Up Though... Im Not That Balsy... Lol I Love How U Blended The Outter Corners... And I'll Give U Ur Feedback Soon Soon Soon... Ok Girly!!! I'm Trying To ThinK Of The Most Perfectilicious Words To Say About U Being So Damn Sweet!!!_

 

yeah, after i took the pics and saw them on the computer i thought to myself i pulled the color too far out on the corners and too high up, but i figured what the heck, it was a good try! 

Thanks for the nice words and I hope you <3 the shadow!!!


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Sep 8, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fabulouscazza* 
_You know what?  I really like it!  Great if you are going somewhere really formal.  Well done for your first attempt at a smokey eye!  I love smokey eyes - I do them on myself all the time, with dark or bright colours!  

Anyways, good work!_

 

Oh, for someone who does them all the time, can you give some key pointers on doing a good subtle smokey eye??

thanks sweetness!!


----------



## Spam.n.Rice (Sep 8, 2005)

I love how dramatic it looks.  Yeah I agree, it would be great for if you're going out.


----------



## funKyVibeS* (Sep 8, 2005)

yeah i think i agree with you with the "too smokey"
maybe if u toned it down a bit it would be kinda better?
nonetheless, its nice


----------



## Juneplum (Sep 8, 2005)

that's VERY dramatic, and can i just say your hair is adorable!!! ita with u that the color was pulled up and out a leeettle too high BUT it's damned pretty!


----------



## ballerino (Sep 8, 2005)

I think you look gorgeous! Not too high up at all i think, perhaps some more highlight in the outer corner - where it may appear too high might balance it out. Very dramatic and gorgeous, i love how big it makes ur eyes look!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 congrats, i'd never have told it was a first time!


----------



## kimmy (Sep 9, 2005)

you can never be too smoky ;D i absolutely lovvve it!!


----------



## Alexa (Sep 9, 2005)

eeeeeeeep i love it! only thing i would change is how dark it is near the brow bone. i'm so jealous of your eye color..ah!

and i was wondering, McFly, in your username, is it your name or is it from the band? lol sorry im so nosey


----------



## exodus (Sep 9, 2005)

Hubba hubba! Looks so sexy! You pull it off well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't know much about smokey eyes though (having never done one myself) so I'll just sit back, read the other comments and learn hehehe. I think it looks fantastic though, you're so pretty!


----------



## Pei (Sep 9, 2005)

Whoa u drama mama!

I personally find it a lil too smokey...maybe it's the bottom?

I can't say what it is...

Nevertheless, u still look pretty!


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Sep 9, 2005)

Wow I think it looks fantastic! You look very model-esque! I love it!


----------



## breathless (Sep 9, 2005)

perfect look for an evening out with a light flowy colored dress on. sexy ma'ma!


----------



## DoeEyedGirl (Sep 9, 2005)

Beautiful color combo for a smokey eye...you are gorgeous! I have a few tips that may make the look even more flawless. I do think that your highlight could be a little lighter (there needs to be just a bit more contrast imo)...it will set the look off better...phloof would be a really pretty complement with the red in both smut and beauty marked...I don't think that the crease is necessarily brought up too high..but I think the shape could be altered slightly to bring out the shape of your eyes...Make the crease lighter and less concentrated in the inner half of the crease and keep the height on the outer...also, take a sponge or a brush and bring the bottom up more...take it up on angle....When I do a smokey eye I like to use #224 brush and I start where I want the color most concentrated (the outer edges) and work inward...that way the color fades and is deposited heaviest where I start. I also like to do the eyes first before foundation and concealer so the look is really clean...but just enough smudginess...That's just some of my ideas for you...keep up the great work...You are very talented!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 9, 2005)

not too smokey at all, its great!


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Sep 9, 2005)

I think it looks HOT!  Def, a night look but none the less it looks great!


----------



## PreTTyAnGeL (Sep 9, 2005)

i agree with everyone...it looks awesome, but not so high next time. Then again i think my smokey eyes arent smokey enough!


----------



## 2_pink (Sep 9, 2005)

I think it looks gorgeous, but i would take it down from the brow. Since its so up there it kinda overwhelms your eye...but if you take it down, maybe fade it to the browbone then put a highlighting color right under your brow...then yea...will look perfect. Did a pretty darn good job, love the colors too!!

Btw, i LOVE that l/g, youve convinced me to put it on my wish list =)


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Sep 9, 2005)

Thanks so much everyone for your great compliments and tips!!!! I agree with everyone!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I will def. use the tips you all gave me. The smokey eye has always been a favored look of mine but could never acheive it perfectly. Now, with your help I think I might be on my way to perfection...one day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thanks again everyone!!!
XOXO


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Sep 9, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alexa* 
_eeeeeeeep i love it! only thing i would change is how dark it is near the brow bone. i'm so jealous of your eye color..ah!

and i was wondering, McFly, in your username, is it your name or is it from the band? lol sorry im so nosey _

 

Hahahahaaa! No, the name is actually taken from Back to the Future 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



when I met my boyfriend (on myspace *eep*) he was Marty Mcfly and after we were together a while I changed mine to Jennifer Mcfly as a joke And to show him his crazy obsession with the trilogy was alright by me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



So, there ya go!!!

but, now I may have to check the band out, so thanks for asking!!!


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Sep 9, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jennifer Mcfly* 
_Hahahahaaa! No, the name is actually taken from Back to the Future 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



when I met my boyfriend (on myspace *eep*) he was Marty Mcfly and after we were together a while I changed mine to Jennifer Mcfly as a joke And to show him his crazy obsession with the trilogy was alright by me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



So, there ya go!!!

but, now I may have to check the band out, so thanks for asking!!!_

 
OMG my boyfriend is *obsessed* with the Back to the Future triology as well.... and I've never seen them haha. Too funny.


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Sep 9, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SugarAsh182* 
_OMG my boyfriend is *obsessed* with the Back to the Future triology as well.... and I've never seen them haha. Too funny._

 

They are actually pretty good! Except the last one, that one is dumb! But the first two are cute, I mean, what 80's movie is bad right?? Haha, our boyfriends are dufus'

If we lived near each other we could have a movie/makeup marathon day and our men would be occupied while we played with makeup and took pics!! Hehehe!!


----------



## Glitziegal (Sep 9, 2005)

It looks fabulous, you look adorable.  Great for a formal night out with a LBD.


----------



## iiifugaziii (Sep 9, 2005)

that looks REALLY good. great job! You are so freakin cute. You look like a little fairy or a pixie


----------



## Bianca (Sep 9, 2005)

I love this look on you!


----------



## bella dee (Sep 9, 2005)

verrry sexual...the corners are amazinnng!


----------



## aautumnah (Sep 9, 2005)

You look like the epitome of Paris Chic!!


----------



## Joke (Sep 9, 2005)

Very unique!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Like it!


----------



## MACgirl (Sep 9, 2005)

Love, i wouldnt change a thing, its daring and dramatic, thier is your subtle smokey eye then thier is this....LOVE IT!! this is the kinda smokey eye you would see on the runway....


----------



## user3 (Sep 10, 2005)

The first thing I thought when I saw your pic was STUNNING!
I think it looks great!


----------



## Shanneran (Sep 10, 2005)

great look ... the smokey eye really works for you... good stuff


----------



## Pink_minx (Sep 10, 2005)

Its a lot but it looks great on you.  You can pull it off as for me I would look awful! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love it you did a great job!


----------



## MissAlly (Sep 10, 2005)

Too smokey?Yah right.You're goooood.


----------



## Shawna (Sep 10, 2005)

I think it would be perfect for an evening out look, and if you don't bring it up quite so high, it would be perfect for the day too.  I have yet to master the smokey eye, so I am very jealous.  Looks great.


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Sep 10, 2005)

Very nice.


----------



## eyeshadowfreak (Sep 10, 2005)

that's a gorgeous smokey eye!!!!


----------



## Miss_MAC (Sep 11, 2005)

i don't think it is too smokey...maybe for work...but def nopt for anywhere else!! that is one of the hottest smokey eyes ive seen...u did a fabulous job!


----------



## macface (Nov 22, 2006)

It Looks Really Cute.perfect For Going Out At Night.


----------



## MacVirgin (Nov 22, 2006)

well i like it!! i tend to make my smokey look a bit to smokey to when i go clubbing


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Nov 22, 2006)

Def not to smokey....... SEXY SEXY SEXY


----------



## Kim. (Nov 22, 2006)

I really LOVE LOVE LOVE your eyes,makeup is supposed to have no rules right?


----------



## spam_musubi_ (Nov 22, 2006)

i love it how it is. no such thing as too smokey  you look really pretty


----------



## delovely (Nov 23, 2006)

I think its a gorgeous look, esp. for going out or a party or something, but maybe a little too dramatic for everyday wear. to tone it down, all you need is to not bring up the dark color as high up.


----------



## aziza (Nov 25, 2006)

Wow! You have the perfect doe eyes! Because your eyes are so large this looks absolutely perfect on you...mucho pretty!


----------



## bottleblack (Nov 25, 2006)

You are too cute!


----------



## saniyairshad (Nov 25, 2006)

oh my god...this makes ur eyes pop...u look absolutely stunning. gorgeous!!!


----------



## cuddlybear (Nov 28, 2006)

Not too smokey at all, you did a great great job! 
do you know that not many ppl can pull the e/s that high up (at least not me).  I wish I could carry that, I like your bob too, very very sexy.....


----------



## niftygurrl18 (Nov 28, 2006)

Very pretty. I don't think it's too smokey at all.


----------



## serenabena (Sep 6, 2008)

nice


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Sep 7, 2008)

Definitely not too smokey, it's fabulous!


----------



## Julie5 (Sep 7, 2008)

WOW I just love your smokey look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It looks great girl not too smokey at all


----------



## Carlyx (Sep 7, 2008)

Ooh I love it.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 7, 2008)

Looks great!


----------



## Miss A (Sep 7, 2008)

i like it!! the only thing i would of personally done different is to keep it lighter on the lid right by the lashes for that drama of color contrast but that is something i always do.
really though it looks good you need to tell me how you worked beauty marked in there, that color is sooo pretty but does not behave well on my lids!!


----------



## nafster (Sep 14, 2008)

oh this is such a beautifully smoked out look! loving the lip color a lot with the eyes...good match!


----------



## gaishell (May 23, 2010)

little bit extreme, but still wearable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



looks amazing on you!


----------



## Singmeanything (May 23, 2010)

For your first time that is amazing! My only thing would be not so far down on the bottom. Just a nice black eyeliner underneath so it does not overtake the power of the upper smokey eye. 

I love love love your lip gloss!


----------



## QueenBam (May 26, 2010)

u pull it off well... and i <3 shale! srsly sooo dynamic. try it with 'sketch' sometime


----------



## Senoj (May 26, 2010)

I like it! It's a different kind of smoky eye.


----------



## Copperhead (May 26, 2010)

That looks great!


----------



## MAC'sMyBF (May 26, 2010)

love it actually! And you look like Katie Holmes! So cute!


----------

